# Dilemma - Big Problem - Please help - need to make decision today - in next few hours



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Please see my most recent post on my 'help advice' thread. Really torn as to what to do.
Thank you so much if anyone replies 
V


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> Please see my most recent post on my 'help advice' thread. Really torn as to what to do.
> Thank you so much if anyone replies
> V


I've replied on your other thread .
Would add that are many on here who are very knowledgeable and helpful . Some will probably not be far away from your route .
They are mostly cantankerous , reactionary old farts but , as I say , very knowledgeable and helpful .
Maybe worthwhile contacting some of the women (Mariesnowgoose , campervanannie) on here with a PM ?
By the way talk about cantankerous !!!


----------



## r4dent (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 5, 2022)

It sounds like you have done a lot of planning. It you have solved the problem of the dogs travel then why not go. Take it a little slower. Lots of free airs to stay in France, take a week and enjoy it. You will still have time to look around Mercia. Surely you will only want a flavour of the place. You can seriously search homes on the internet. 
Take it slowly, enjoy the adventure, as long as you have all your insurance and breakdown, it should be fine.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2022)

Replied on other thread ...


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Moonraker 2 said:


> It sounds like you have done a lot of planning. It you have solved the problem of the dogs travel then why not go. Take it a little slower. Lots of free airs to stay in France, take a week and enjoy it. You will still have time to look around Mercia. Surely you will only want a flavour of the place. You can seriously search homes on the internet.
> Take it slowly, enjoy the adventure, as long as you have all your insurance and breakdown, it should be fine.


Thank you. Yes I have. My biggest 'concern' is something happening to dogs/me.  Going/looking at Murcia and Almeria area - country houses. Was going to go to Estepon too but think that might be too expensive area. Yes exactly want to get a good feel for the place/s hence why going for 5 weeks (+week ish travel too and from). I'll just do the first bit on my own!! It does have it's advantages but doggies are main concern. But decided to go for it. I'm sensible, and flexible and adaptable and quite happy to go with the flow of the journey. Just have to be extra careful with doggies and driving alone (ie only one pair of eyes x


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2022)

Good. I'm glad you're going.

All will be fine.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Thank you. I hope so


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 6, 2022)

yes you could drive down from the tunnel to murcia in four days but you would spend the next two days frazzled just resting, french & spanish roads are wonderful occasionally expensive but they‘re motorways follow the contours of the land so it’s much more interesting to drive but having to change down through the gears is not unknown a hill like the one to millau could put you in to second gear 15km of climb , yesterday i drove from cacerses to valladolid 239 miles 5 hours behind the wheel wrestling against a strong cross wind i felt as though i’d been five rounds with tyson! so take it steady enjoy the journey don’t put targets on yourself,


----------



## r4dent (Apr 6, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> spanish roads are  occasionally expensive



In the last few years many have had the toll taken away and are free.


----------



## witzend (Apr 6, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> . But decided to go for it.


Act in Haste Repent at Your leisure. Spain will still be there next year


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes but will we all be around next year ,live each day as it comes is our motto.


----------



## Colinc (Apr 7, 2022)

Have just travelled through France and Italy to Greece. Took a couple of weeks over it and had a great time. Loads of place to stay as most are almost empty.  And lots more sites opened 1st April.  So we used Aires found in WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN app and the odd full site for clothes washing.   Really easy to do.  Feels a release to just get away from the channel. 

Food is no problem as Eurocity is just next to exit from tunnel. Huge hypemarket with everything.  Or stop off and hundreds of other hypermarkets in France.  Easy. And no masks needed anymore. 

Not sure on dog food brands.  But assume lots of very similar stuff.  

Never yet seen anyone in French customs at the tunnel.  Just drive through.  But best jot to chance as one day they may be there.  Personally I enjoy going to the French shops. Part of the fun. 

On fuel shop around. Big variation in prices. Supermarket fuel usually cheapest but not always. 

We are touring Greece now and wonderful sunny day. No brainer in my view.  But everyone's circumstance is different.


----------

